# Upgraded Caps? :)



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

So i have a les paul studio as my main guitar right now and like it alot.. i ordered a set of older russian oil and paper caps online from a guy selling them for $10 US shipped.. they came today.. i must say.. they sound amazing.. such an improvment.. way warmer.. i love it.. 
my rig has changed alot recently and right now im in tone heaven.. could not be happier right now


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, PIO caps are a definite improvement. But now you're on that slippery slope to the endless tonequest. :rockon2:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Was that the guy on TGP? He has good gear...and not expensive


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

ya i got them off TGP.. he didnt even charge me extra for shipping to Canada which was great.

never ending tonequest eh? whats that all about.. lol.. ive owned several amps and countless guitars over the past couple years.. im starting to settle in though and finding what i truly like.. ive realized im a gibson man.. i prefer humbuckers to single coils and just dont sound as good on a strat or tele.. although i do dig teles alot and need to get one again for kicks..
i have a few amps at home right now that im loving the sound of.. im certainly not done buying gear but im trying not to sell what i have in order to get that something better.


----------

